# Do I need Yeast Energizer?



## MN-winer (Feb 17, 2011)

I am giving this recipe a go maybe early next week after I get some slurry. The only thing I don't have it Yeast Energizer. Do I need this or can I go without it?


----------



## Brian (Feb 17, 2011)

Lon is the expert on this (as you know) but I would expect you do need it because SP is kind of a tough fermentation. I haven't any problems except one slow ferment but I would think the yeasties need the extra kick to keep them going strong.. IMO


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeast energizer will contain much of the needed nutrients that yeasts need including some nitrogen. You could most likely still have it ferment but having this would greatly help your yeast grab a foothold and take off.

Skeeter pee contains a higher than average acid percentage. Hold off adding all the lemon juice until the yeast is alive and kicking. Having nutrient would be a big help.


----------



## MN-winer (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone. It sounds like I could take the risk but I won't. I was trying to avoid driving 40 miles round trip to get something for $1.90. I am borrowing some from a fellow winemaker.
Bill


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 17, 2011)

Just order it online and you'll have it in two days probably.


----------



## robie (Feb 17, 2011)

If the recipe calls for a nutrient, you should not try to get by without it. If the yeast get starved for nutrients, it can result in H2S - rotten egg smell.

Ask me how I know!!! 

Kits usually have enough nutrients already added into the must, unless it a Mosti kit, which usually includes a packet of nutrients. Your SP will need the additional nutrients. 

A lot of it depends on the yeast you use. Even with a kit, if I use a yeast, which requires lots of nutrients, I go ahead and add some extra.


----------

